# Clutter wont beat me this time.



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I always planned on getting rid of my clutter, a bunch of nick nacks, kitchen items, things I have not used in ages. I am a former Garagesaleaholic, and Thrift Store shopper. It is hard to say no when they are practically giving things away. (Oh I always wanted one of those.....)
The last 2 weeks I have really hit the basement and closets hard. Donated car loads to the various thrift shops around me. My personal downfall is books, they were everywhere. I had to seriously remind myself the library and internet would cover all my needs for information. 
The problem is, I am also a very good crammer and stacker. It does not look like I have done anything signifigant, but I know there is more floor space in the basement now. 
I can see the backs of some cabinets now, I can walk into my bedroom freely, not having any stacks or clothes or books in the way. I still have a long way to go, but it is getting easier and easier to let go of all the stuff.

We had a death in the family last year, we were the ones in charge of the disposal of a whole house, it was unbelievable how much stuff one person can hold on to.
I wont leave that big of a job for my kids if I can help it. 
Does anyone here live as a minimalist? What led you to that lifestyle.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i wish i was. as it is, i feel like i am teetering on the verge of early "hoarder-ism". 

i am a pack rat, and while i get rid of tons of stuff, i cannot seem to stay on top of it. 

i want to reduce down to basically nothing, but i will be the first to admit that it is hard for me particularly in the kitchen. i do so love my kitchen stuff.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Since I haven't been upstairs for a good many years now(I'm disabled), I had no idea what was up there anymore. DH started boxes which I went through.

One pile was Good Will, one was the dump or to burn and a few things got saved. My motto is "if we haven't used it in two years, out it goes" I have been brutal and it feels great!

Heck, I don't remember owning a lot of that stuff!


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Alas, I too have a hard time getting rid of things. At least now I have started looking at "things" differently. Space is precious around here, so things have to have a reason to qualify for space. I have tossed out things that have been laying around for years. My favorite is "Why do I have THAT?" The old saying about one man's trash... is one that I have come to cherish. I know that someone will be thrilled that I have given up some "thing" that they have been looking for, for years! Keep at it as the results are SO WORTH IT. Good luck and blessings!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Clutter seems to re-appear. It's a mystery ! s


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Whew! I hit my kitchen gadgets & small appliances "collection" this weekend. I also had way too many duplicate sized glass pie plates and casserole dishes. If I lived to be 100 I could never use them all, and certainly not all at the same time. I am gaining a new outlook and I realized none of these things really make my life easier. My kitchen drawers are organized and I can see everything in them, no longer a jumble of things to dig through to find anything. I have everything off the floor in the basement, things fit on shelves again.
My goal is to cut the remaining (stuff) throughout my house down by at least half. I didnt realize it would be such a workout getting rid of all this stuff because it really weighs alot!
Feels great though :nanner:


----------

